# The Match



## BioHAZarD (23/11/18)

Cape Town - "The Match", the biggest showdown in golf, takes place this week and the action will be broadcast live on SuperSport.

Superstar *Tiger Woods* will play against fellow great *Phil Mickelson* in a head-to-head, winner-takes-all $9 million match play showdown.

The pair have been rivals throughout their professional careers and recently played practice rounds together at the Masters and the WGC-Bridgestone.

They were also grouped during the first two rounds of the Players Championship in Florida.

Woods and Mickelson will be able to challenge each other at various points during the match, including longest drive and closest-to-the-pin contests.

The action gets under way on Friday, November 23 at 22:00 SA time on SuperSport 1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (23/11/18)

Mickleson FTW, i loved the poke at Tiger “people that bet on tiger are betting with their hearts and not their heads”. 

At 43 he took the open, cant remember when last woods took home anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/11/18)

jm10 said:


> Mickleson FTW, i loved the poke at Tiger “people that bet on tiger are betting with their hearts and not their heads”.
> 
> At 43 he took the open, cant remember when last woods took home anything.
> 
> ...


the tour championship in September


----------



## jm10 (23/11/18)

Id say pretty even atm, i dont think mickelson will misread again after the first hole, i dunno why he would hold back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/11/18)

my money is on tigger


----------



## jm10 (23/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> my money is on tigger



Mine is on golden lefty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/11/18)

Shock and Horror
The lefty took it


----------



## jm10 (24/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Shock and Horror
> The lefty took it




Yeah both of them played a terrible round thou‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/11/18)

Great to watch. At least it went on to the end. Even went past 18 holes.

Just a thought. The prize money could build well over 3 000 low-cost houses. If I was already stinking rich I couldn't sleep at night thinking that my prize for a day's work could have permanently housed over 3000 families.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## jm10 (25/11/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Great to watch. At least it went on to the end. Even went past 18 holes.
> 
> Just a thought. The prize money could build well over 3 000 low-cost houses. If I was already stinking rich I couldn't sleep at night thinking that my prize for a day's work could have permanently housed over 3000 families.



I wouldn’t either and i would sleep quiet well, you shouldn’t carry other peoples problems on your shoulders like that. Oh i may donate for tax breaks but thats it. 

Take SA for example, you want tiger or phil to sort out a problem that the people themselves are causing?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

